# .ts codec für WindowsMovieMaker



## Graas (22. Februar 2009)

*.ts codec für WindowsMovieMaker*

Hi,
das ist mein problem:
ich hab mir eine technotrend tv-karte zugelget, und benutze nun die beigelegte software DVB-Viewer!
Leider kann ich damit Filme nur im .ts Format aufnehmen.
Diese kann ich aber nicht mit dem WindowsMovieMaker bearbeiten, denn beim Inportieren kommt follgende Meldung:



> Die Datei "F:\Filme\TV-Aufnahmen\02-12 19-05-30_ProSieben Die Simpsons.ts" kann nicht importiert werden, da der zur Wiedergabe der Datei erforderliche Codec nicht auf Ihrem Computer installiert ist. Wenn Sie bereits versucht haben, den Codec herunterzuladen und zu installieren, schließen Sie Windows Movie Maker und starten Sie das Programm neu, um anschließend erneut zu versuchen, die Datei zu importieren.


Daraus schlies ich, dass ich einen Codec für das ts-Format brauche.
Aber woher bekomme ich das?
Oder liege ich komplett falsch?!?


----------



## OctoCore (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: .ts codec für WindowsMovieMaker*

Warum willst du die denn ausgerechnet mit dem MovieMaker bearbeiten? 
Egal, hol dir PVAStrumento und dann wählst du "make ps", das macht dir aus .TS eine .MPG-Datei.
Damit kann man schon mehr anfangen. Zumindest Vista hat einen MPG2-Codec schon im System.


----------



## Filico (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: .ts codec für WindowsMovieMaker*

Yep, da liegst du falsch 

Bei dem TS-Format handelt es sich wie bei AVI um einen Container für Audio- und Videodateien. Ein Codec dafür gibt es nicht. Das Programm muss das Format einfach unterstützen, ansonsten klappt ein Import bzw die Wiedergabe nicht. 

Du hast also 2 Möglichkeiten:
- Du besorgst dir die kostenpflichtige Pro-Version des DVB Viewer, womit du auch in MPEG aufnehmen kannst.
- Oder du suchst nach einem alternativen Programm mit TS-Unterstützung.


----------



## Adrenalize (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: .ts codec für WindowsMovieMaker*

Transport Stream, also .ts ist ja im Grunde nur mpeg2, aber nicht DVD-konform sondern mit variabler Paketgröße iirc.
Versuch mal den HDTV Pump filter:
Free-Codecs.com :: Download HDTV Pump Filter 1.0.7 : This DirectShow filter allows playback of ATSC/DVB .ts files

Vielleicht reicht der schon. Damit kann man zumindest ts files in den directshow Mediaplayern abspielen.


----------



## Graas (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: .ts codec für WindowsMovieMaker*

Erstmal danke für die Antworten.
Wenn ich mit MovieMaker ts nicht bearbeiten kann,dann such ich jetzt eine gutes Videobearbeitungsprogramm mit dem ich das machen kann. Es ist mir zu umständlich immer erst den Film umwandeln zu lassen (des dauert ja auch recht lang) um in an dann erst bearbeiten zu können(dauert dann auchnochmal).


----------



## Adrenalize (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: .ts codec für WindowsMovieMaker*

Projectx ist ein tool speziell für DVB-Streams. Ansonsten PVAstrumento, aber ich glaub da braucht man dann noch zusätzliche Programme.

Alternativ kannst du vielleicht auch 15 EUR in DVBViewer investieren und dann direkt als mpg aufnehmen. Vorausgesetzt deine TV-Karte hat einen BDA-Treiber. Viele Karten werden unterstützt, aber nicht alle.


----------



## Graas (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: .ts codec für WindowsMovieMaker*

lol ich hab jetzt dieses HDTV pump inst. wie es Adrenalize empfolen hatt.
Die alte Fehlermeldung beim importieren einer ts datei ist weg dafür kommt jetzt das hier:


> F:\Filme\TV-Aufnahmen\02-12 18-39-18_ProSieben Die Simpsons.ts konnte nicht importiert werden.



edit: zur info: ich besitze die technotrend S2 3200


----------



## OctoCore (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: .ts codec für WindowsMovieMaker*

Das Umwandeln von TS nach MPEG dauert mit PVAStrumento nicht lange, bei mir ca. 1 bis 2 Minuten für eine Aufnahme in Spielfilmlänge.
In ProjectX wirds auch nicht länger dauern, aber ProjectX hat so viele Optionen, das verwirrt Anfänger meistens.
 Ich weiß ja nicht, was du mit der Datei vorhast, aber wenn sie unbedingt durch den Moviemaker muss, MPG kann der Moviemaker einlesen.

Als alternatives Programm für die Karte kann man auch DVB Dream nehmen.


----------



## Graas (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: .ts codec für WindowsMovieMaker*

Ich habs jetzt mit PVAStrumento ausprobiert und des funktioniert auch super.
Ist sehr schnell und bei vielen aufnaghmen unterteilt des die ausgabe in film- und werbungsteile!
nochmals Danke!


----------

